# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile > آموزش: مقاله ي ٧ قسمتي برنامه نويسي ويندوز موبايل

## mehdi_abd

سلام
يك مقاله ي ٧ قسمتي در مورد برنامه نويسي ويندوز موبايل ترجمه كرده ام كه عناوين بخش هاي آن به شرح زير هستند:
- بخش اول: ايجاد نخستين برنامه
- بخش دوم: شبيه ساز دستگاه و مديريت شبيه ساز
- بخش سوم: توسعه ي برنامه با WinForm
- بخش چهارم: افزودن كنترل سفارشي و استفاده از GPS
- بخش پنجم: مقدمه اي بر  SQL Server CE
- بخش ششم: امنيت دستگاه و نصب نرم افزار
- بخش هفتم: توسعه براي وب موبايل
نويسنده گان اصلي اين مقالات از كاركنان ميكروسافت بوده، مقالات نوشته شده تا حد امكان به طور جامع مباحث را پوشش داده است. شروع خوبي مي تواند باشد البته در موضوعات جانبي آن هم مقالاتي را در دست ترجمه دارم كه سعي مي كنم پيش از پايان فروردين آماده ي انتشار شوند.
به عنوان عيدي از من قبول كنيد.
اين هم آدرس وبلاگ من كه لينك دانلود مقالات به صورت pdf صفحه بندي شده ي چاپي داخل آن هست.
http://m0911.wordpress.com

----------


## mehdi_abd

سلام
این هم لینک کتاب الکترونیکی که همه ی 7 بخش رو توی یک فایل گردآوری کردم
http://m0911.wordpress.com/2010/07/1...D9%88%D8%B2-8/

----------

